# Hoorah!



## ShutteredEye (Oct 14, 2006)

I just scored an Omega C-67 enlarger.  

FOR FREE!!!!!!!

 :smileys: 

So tell me, those of you "in the know," how good of a deal did I get?


----------



## nealjpage (Oct 16, 2006)

Anything free is better than having to pay for it.  Or so my scottish blood tells me.


----------



## JamesD (Oct 17, 2006)

If it's in good working condition, then it's a great deal.  If not, then if it can be repaired, then it's a great deal.  If not, then if you can salvage parts from it to repair something else, then it's a gread deal.  Otherwise, you'll have to dispose of it...

Medium format enlarger?  I want one.  Mine only handles 35mm, and sometimes it's a little iffy.  Let us know how it works out!

-JamesD


----------



## mysteryscribe (Oct 17, 2006)

I come down with james, but unless you live on mars and have a disposal problem, it is all upsides.  I have no idea what the value of darkroom equipment is these days but Omega is the benchmark for enlarges.  There is omega and everything else.  At least that is my opinion.


----------



## terri (Oct 17, 2006)

Awesome, Robert - free is always good! Did anything come with it, like the negative carriers, and a lens or three?  Even if not, having the enlarger _is_ the main thing. You should be able to pick up the necessities on ebay or something similar. 

You'll want to start trolling ebay, anyway, to look for the other darkroom necessities - trays, safelight, a timer, thermometer, all that good stuff.

See ya in the magic of the glow!


----------



## ShutteredEye (Oct 17, 2006)

terri said:
			
		

> Awesome, Robert - free is always good! Did anything come with it, like the negative carriers, and a lens or three?  Even if not, having the enlarger _is_ the main thing. You should be able to pick up the necessities on ebay or something similar.
> 
> You'll want to start trolling ebay, anyway, to look for the other darkroom necessities - trays, safelight, a timer, thermometer, all that good stuff.
> 
> See ya in the magic of the glow!



Yup came with all that stuff.   Several condenser lenses, full set of filters, all the different size negative carriers, paper portfolio, trays, safe light etc.  Now I just need a dark place.  LOL.

PS:  Did you ever get the Polaroid?


----------



## terri (Oct 17, 2006)

> PS: Did you ever get the Polaroid?


Actually, I just emailed the guy today. I had an arts festival over the weekend that kept me hopping last week! So hopefully I'll hear back from him shortly and we can seal the deal.  

Sounds awesome, all this stuff. If you're tight for space, a bathroom can be ideal. You seal off the door and any window light with black tape. I've heard of people loading the enlarger on a wheeled cart they can position over the commode, with the timer on the counter. Over the tub you can put a large piece of plywood and line up your developing trays, and hang your safelight over the shower rod. When you're done you just wheel it back out again. 

There are plenty of ways to set up "temporary" darkrooms like this. Have fun with it!


----------

